# think this will heal entirely?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i hope this isn't a harbinger of what the future may be as my 9 gold macs get larger. they have been doing quite well, for over a half year together...currently there are 4 in one 75g and 4 in my other 75g. this guy i put into a 40g hospital tank by himself for a little over a week, now. when he was with some of the other macs, i had the temp turned way up, to like 84-85 to try and stimulate breeding. no luck with that, but i think it also made them more aggressive with one another. since then i have them temp at about 76-78 for the near future.

there weren't any injuries like this, so far. there was and still is a good amount of fin nipping, but this one is more worrisome. i do plan to upgrade tanks sooner or later, so i'll have to see, until then.

what do you guys think about this injury. will it heal entirely? it doesn't seem life threatening because he has had it for over a week now. i'm sure at least there will be scar tissue. i just hope it heals up better and that once he is back with the others, they don't see him as weak and vulnerable. i used a little melafix, but ran out, gonna go get some more.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Either way you look at it im sure he will have some type of damage. I havent seen a fish regenerate from bites like that the same way they do from fin nips. The good thing is it shouldnt bother him too much and bites add character to fish as i like to say lol.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

he should heal from that as long as he isnt extremely stressed and doesnt receive any more damage, however you may encounter some trouble when you try to reinstate him to the 75 gallon tank, but you never know.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

He will have a Dent just like Boobahs girls Butt.
It will be a dark indent probably.

Just keep the water conditions up to par and maybe salt and I would think he would be in good shape.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Once it heals entirely, i don't think you should have a problem re-introducing him to the shoal. Keep an eye on it though.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it healed nicely and just about 100% filled in. he seems fine. i can see where it was so there is a little scaring, but not bad at all. i'll have to get an updated pic of him. fin nips on the other hand, lol, are another issue with having 9 spilos/macs.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats good to hear nothing wrong with a out come being better then anticipated.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Hardy as hell. Imagine having to regrow half of your back? Pretty wild when you think about it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


> Hardy as hell. Imagine having to regrow half of your back? Pretty wild when you think about it.


very true. what also amazes me is how quickly the fins come back. even if they are really biten up, they will come back w/in a week to 10 days.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

There was a thread on here a while back where a guy found that one of his 1" redbellies had half of his stomach bitten off. Every time he fed it the food would just come out the side. He isolated it, didn't feed it and the damn thing grew back and lived a healthy life. Just nuts.


----------

